# Peppermint tetra HY511 compatibility



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thinking about a group of peppermint tetras to add to my rummynose and neons
tetras. Any have these guys? Are they nippy? I plan on 4 or 5 because of limited space.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

gar1948 said:


> Thinking about a group of peppermint tetras to add to my rummynose and neons
> tetras. Any have these guys? Are they nippy? I plan on 4 or 5 because of limited space.


Arazona Gardens (online site) says theses tetras are compatible with: gouramis, mollies, swords, barbs, kribensis. I have no experience with the peppermints but it sounds like they are compatible with fish who can hold their own. My neons have never been 'attacked' by any other fish I've put in the tank with them, even though these other fish tend to nip each other. 

Peppermints are lovely tetras. Where did you find them? The site I mention lists them at almost $10.00 each.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Only bought 4. I am over capacity in my 29 gal. They are doing fine with neons, rummynose and albino cats. I got them locally in Columbus Ohio at Aquarium Adventure.
They are normally $5.99 but caught a sale with 65% off! Can't beat $2.00 each. Really nice looking.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

gar1948 said:


> Only bought 4. I am over capacity in my 29 gal. They are doing fine with neons, rummynose and albino cats. I got them locally in Columbus Ohio at Aquarium Adventure.
> They are normally $5.99 but caught a sale with 65% off! Can't beat $2.00 each. Really nice looking.


Thanks! Where in Columbus-that is two hours away from me but would be worth it to get some of these beauties for the 75g.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

There are stores in Ohio, Illinois and New York. Here is their link.
Aquarium Adventure :: The widest selection of aquariums, fish, corals and plants.


----------

